# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  AGM tomorrow

## gavin

Looking forward to seeing some of you in Perth tomorrow.  A first for this one is the prior printing of the papers on the SBA web site, including all the reports from the various office bearers.  Maybe it will give you a chance to think about questions for them.  Bottom of the page here:

http://www.scottishbeekeepers.org.uk/About.aspx

G.

----------


## Neils

I shall have to have words, our county association has theirs tomorrow and, being somewhat closer, I've opted to attend that one.

Oooh, I like the new look of the SBA website. You're going to tell me it's been like that for ages now aren't you?

----------


## EmsE

I'm not going to be able to make it this time. The other half is working in London and won't get back until tomorrow afternoon :Frown: 
Never mind, I would probably be better getting my head in the books anyway.

Has anyone been in the members only part of the sba website? I havent got round to looking yet.

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

> Has anyone been in the members only part of the sba website? I havent got round to looking yet.


Yes - I don't know why there is a members-only page because, as far as I can see, you can access all that information from the About page.

----------


## Apiarist

Not any more.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> Yes - I don't know why there is a members-only page because, as far as I can see, you can access all that information from the About page.


Yes bit strange as the SBA is a registered charity based on the promotion and improvement of beekeeping through education.
Can't complain though I'm supposing its an area about conferences AGMs and other members only stuff

----------


## Apiarist

Yes it contains only information that is of interest to members. If you're really curious, then we're always happy to welcome new members!! The SBA is a charity but also a member organisation, so it is a reasonable principle that some of its web pages are restricted to members only.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> Yes it contains only information that is of interest to members. If you're really curious, then we're always happy to welcome new members!! The SBA is a charity but also a member organisation, so it is a reasonable principle that some of its web pages are restricted to members only.


I was a member for many years but am saving the £25 now  :Smile:

----------


## Neils

> Not any more.


If only I knew what I needed to login. Should I have received a username?  I can retrieve my password but only if I know what my username is.

----------


## EmsE

The info you need is shown on your membership card.

----------


## Neils

Bugger, I knew someone was going to say that. I know my BBKA details because they started to insist on it so I had to dig out a big pile of stuff to find it. 

Was to my chagrin that I applied to the centenary  as a member of the BBKA rather than an SBA member

----------


## gavin

> The info you need is shown on your membership card.


So all I need to do now is find my membership card?  Oh dear .....

----------


## EmsE

Lol :Big Grin:  so it's not just me then. To get my tickets for the centenary, I used the membership number from last years card an hoped they didn't change it each year. I'll find this years card probably in 6 months or so once it's expired :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jon

I used the bibba number, same discount applies.

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

> So all I need to do now is find my membership card?  Oh dear .....


... and 'retrieve password information is currently unavailable' ...

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

I finally found my membership card and logged on, only to find that there is nothing on the site about the 2012 AGM.
Kitta

----------


## Easy beesy

Anybody know when the centenary convention finishes?  The approximate time I mean. I need to book a train home afterwards and dont want to be hanging around or miss anything. 
Eb

----------


## Neils

I believe the last lecture is due to finish about 17:15 on the sunday but I can't for the life of me find the programme I had before that laid it all out. I know I ended up booking the 10pm flight back because the earlier one meant missing it.

----------


## HJBee

Sunday 16 September
08.15 Registration
09.30 Sunday Service: Tea/Coffee: Trade Stands
10.00 Prof Robert Paxton Importance & Conservation of
Scotlands Wild Bees
11.00 Tea/Coffee : Trade Stands
11.45 Prof Keith Delaplane Bee Decline & Why it Matters 12.45 Lunch
14.15 Prof Robert Pickard Brain and Behaviour
15.15 Tea/Coffee : Trade Stands
16.00 Dan Basterfield The Future of Beekeeping
17.00 Closing Ceremony
17.15 Conference Close

Hope this helps!

----------


## Easy beesy

That's great hjbee, thanks muchly!
See you all there. 
Eb

----------

